# New additions - what are they lol



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I know that I have a Tremper albino ( the one hiding in the last pic ) - are the other 2 a Tremper albino and a hypo poss with a stripe down it's back please?

Thanks

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=4DB315F55C77B51!568&authkey=!AINWImS0NxIgww4

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=4DB315F55C77B51!569&authkey=!AOEtZp06KvswZ0I

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=4DB315F55C77B51!570&authkey=!AD2__j986Y9DmSc

For some reason the hypo looks hugeee compared to the other 2 in these pics but it isn't - it is the largest of the trio but not by miles. They are all female and only arrived 15 minutes ago lol xxx


----------



## DannyP91 (Apr 25, 2012)

The big one i would deffo say is a hypo and the younger one looks to be an albino i cant be sure what albino tremper/bell. did the two albinos come from the same litter?

---edit---

Sorry i dident see the tremper hiding haha hes allot older so deffo not from the same litter! but yeah would say the youngan is an Albino!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks Danny.

Have no clue as to their parentage sadly - the lady I got them off didn't get any history with them either and, as she is a snake keeper, isn't sure on the genetics involved herself.

The one on the forefront of the pics is definitely more lavender in colour compared to the Tremper albino - would eye colour be indicative of albino type x


----------



## DannyP91 (Apr 25, 2012)

O thats a shame is not really a big worry unless you come to breeding and you could have some hidden hets but thats all the fun 

Yes the eyes of the tremper albino should have red veins around the pupil, you should be able to see from your older albino, see if the eyes of the young are similiar. but all three starins of albino have similiar but diffrents eyes :bash: I am no expert, and it can be very hard to tell from a bell albino and a tremper albino in looks and eyes, but there is deffo people on here that can confirm if i am right or not and i do hope someone does!

But they all look very nice and healthy! :2thumb:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Danny 

Breeding is the furthest thing from my mind with them though for the forseeable future. they are all young and have a lot of weight to gain lol The choc albino ( going to call them choc albino and lav albino for now lol ) laid 2 eggs a couple of weeks ago - not mated previously mind so needs to gain weight again. Very small for egg laying bless her xx


----------



## DannyP91 (Apr 25, 2012)

Haha yeah well im sure you and they well have lots of fun, the bigger of the two albinos is deffo a tremper, the eggs that where laid where they fertille or was there no male present? if they where laid with no male ever being present the strain shouldnt of been to much stress! but like i said i hope someone else well come along and correct me if i am wrong :2thumb: once there all settled in would love to see some more pics spesh of the younger one as she grows and shed see what shes looks like she may hold that lavender : victory:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks hun xx I do hope she retains the lavender - is there such a thing as a lav albino leo lol Been so long since I was a "keeper"!!

There was no male ever present so totally infertile.

Pics will be in abundance hun - nothing I enjoy more than photographing reptiles lol xx


----------



## DannyP91 (Apr 25, 2012)

haha I dont own any reps at the moment have in the past just wating for my 5 vivs to arrive next week overly excited lol ermm i have never herd of a lavender albino but there is a lavender strain of gecko so maybe theres a chance it could be possible! would be cool :2thumb: 

Yeah pictures are always great :no1:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone else add to the lavender coloured one and ID'ing it fully please xx


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

1. Hypo
2. Tremper Hybino (Hypo Albino)
3. Tremper Albino


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Nutty 

Today the 2 smaller ones are proper jumpy while the hypo is mega calm so a total 360 on temperament lol

The hybino what are the genetics of them please? Xx


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Tremper Hybino = Tremper Albino + Hypo


----------

